# The Hogshead Inflatable Pub



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

For anyone who has ever wanted to visit an authentic English pub but couldn't afford the airfare ... or you're already IN the country but the closest pub is kilometers away ... 

The Inflatable Pub!



For only £32,399.99 (including free delivery!) you can be the proud owner of this 8m high / 7.5m wide / 15m deep inflatable pub. The price includes the pub, structural supports, blower and repair kit (because you KNOW little Alphonse is going to go wild with his penknife). It holds 20-50 people (depending upon how well acquainted they are, I suppose). 

Interior artwork includes a dartboard and a fireplace (both painted, of course). 

Hurry while supplies last!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey that's not a silly idea is it?   I can see that being very popular for 'do's where you want to keep the drunks out of the house.  

At least it's relocatable, unlike this one.







.. yes, it's a real pub. Built with some degree of engineering nous to  mimic a very popular series of cartoons based around the rural type  characters that gathered there.











> *Background History*
> 
> The original creator of the Ettamogah Pub was Ken Maynard who started  drawing the Ettamogah Pub in 1959. It was made famous through his  regular cartoons in The Australasian Post.
> The Aussie World Ettamogah Pub was built in 1989 and the word  "ettamogah" is Aboriginal for "place of good drink!"  Now one of  Queensland's leading tourist attractions it stands at an impressive 18m  in height.  It's a must to visit due to its quirky shape and caricature  appearance.  It was opened on 24th November 1989 with most of the  furniture inside the pub built from trees cleared from the actual site.
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it! I see there are several scattered about the landscape, but that the original closed down a few years ago due to mismanagement of funds. 

It reminds me a lot of _Who Killed Roger Rabbit_ - the building has the same absurd angles and proportions as the ones in that cartoon and, indeed, in many of the old Bugs Bunny cartoons. And the Chevy on the roof made me laugh - with all the floods we've had in this area I think there HAS to be at one one vehicle on a roof somewhere! 

As for the inflatable, I got to thinking about other establishments that could be made with inflatables ...



Beer / alcohol shops - for when you want to get a bit puffed-up
Political campaign headquarters - no mechanical blower needed
Weather station - for a quick blow
House of ill repute - see above
Balloon retail store - a balloon in a balloon
Hot Air balloon - attach wires to the building and up, up and away!
Porcupine petting zoo


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 29, 2013)

The possibilities are just endless aren't they?  We're missing a great business opportunity here, we should be running a franchise.  You can head up the Porcupine division, Warri can handle the inflatable campaign offices and I'm ashamed to say that running a  deflatable bordello somewhat appeals to me.  Just wait a few minutes and Dbeyat will come up with business plan, for a commission of $100 per suggestion of course.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 29, 2013)

Di's Inflated House of Puffy Pros.





"BYO inflatable for a discount."


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

*Warri's World of Hot Air*



FREE medical care with every admission!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

_Found some staff for you Di_

 And there's me i want a job too Di


----------

